# need a custom starboard hatch



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looking for any suggestions or links to someone who can make a custom starboard hatch, measurements will be roughly 11.5 inches by about 30 inches. i have everything to make it with (table saw, routers, belt sanders,etc..) but i'm a little nervous about screwing up the radius corners of the hinged door and before i start fudging up valuable starboard panels thought i would check to see if anyone does this or knows who does or even can direct me to a link that may give me some usefull tips about the actual cutting of the hatch door out of a solid peice of plastic panel. thanks


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Get in touch with Islander1225 on here, his dad sells starboard.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.jwaustinind.com/

no personal experience with them, just supplying the link.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I make a hatch out of cheap plywood that fits the opening exactly.
Then clamp the plywood template to my chunk of starboard.
Grab my router with a trimming bit to trace my template.
Very small chance of messing up that way.
I've got plenty of scrap plywood to make templates.
But that starboard gets expensive in big chunks.

http://www.woodpeck.com/whitesideflushtrim.html


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Shallow water customs.....954.772-1172


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ah, woodpeckers  I got a precision router lift and Miter 2000 from them several years ago to do all my cabinets and other wood working projects when we built the house. Top notch products for sure. They really make some great stuff for the wood working community. Highly recommended.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I make a hatch out of cheap plywood that fits the opening exactly.
> Then clamp the plywood template to my chunk of starboard.
> Grab my router with a trimming bit to trace my template.
> Very small chance of messing up that way.
> ...


brett, i got what your saying and have all the router bits and what not from my custom cabinet building days but my problem is that its a rough opening, actually a very rough opening LOL... so i want to take a piece of starboard that will cover the hole completely then out of this starboard i will need to cut a door opening and would like to have radius corners so ideally you would trace the, what would be the door opening, on to the big peice of starboard then cut it out with a jig saw but that would look as crooked as anything and i'm wanting to make nice straight cuts, i contacted jwaustin ind. and they quoted about $100 plus shipping so i might go that route as opposed to running around town trying to scrounge up a piece of starboard then fussing with it only to screw it up, i checked their web site and they have all the latest and great cutting devices available. still open for suggestions though


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When I'm really feeling lazy, I wander around in a marine salvage store.
They have more hatches for more odd sized openings off all types of hulls.
If you have the measurements of the opening, you can find a factory hatch that fits.
You being in Jax makes it difficult to get to the store I frequent in Daytona.

Surplus Unlimited, on International Speedway Boulevard.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

I have used "fantastic plastic/fiberglass" in Stuart several times. I would not rate them a "10" on customer service, but they do good work.

http://www.fantasticfiberglass.com/


----------



## Rudefish (Apr 8, 2008)

> http://www.jwaustinind.com/
> 
> no personal experience with them, just supplying the link.



I have personal experience with them and it is good. They can build whatever you want and can all hatches will be cnc cut for exact fit. They do great work and are very knowledgeable.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > http://www.jwaustinind.com/
> >
> > no personal experience with them, just supplying the link.
> 
> ...


thanks to brew for suggesting them, i think i'll just go ahead and have austin ind. do it and be done with it


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

when my dad use to own avanti powerboats he did all his custom starboard work in a place called ACRYPLEX. i just finish doing a marine panel there for my sea craft, he does excellent work. hes located at 


2380 nw 21st terrace, bay a
miami, fl 33142
305 633 7636

talk to tomas, he will help you. excellent work highky recomended and not to harsh on the pocket!!!!! ;D


----------

